
How Dropbox is printing money - domino
http://marcgayle.com/how-dropbox-is-printing-money
======
michael_dorfman
That's a really bizarre analysis.

I am sure that Dropbox is able to squeeze some extra efficiency out of their
storage requirements by storing only one copy of very frequently stored files,
but it is a long way from there to "printing money legally."

Plus, I doubt that _anybody_ on Dropbox is maxing out their storage, much less
_everybody_ ; any analysis based on that assumption is doomed to failure.

~~~
billycao
I agree, I highly doubt that the percentage of storage that is non-unique is
enough to increase Dropbox's profit margins significantly.

I'm certain they use this and several other techniques such that each user
reflects a far less impact on Dropbox's storage than the 50GB bought, but if
that's printing money than Amazon would be a first world country by now.

------
est
Gmail is also printing money.

Check your email box, about 80% mail are mass delivered, maillists,
notifications, etc. Gmail has to only store one copy

------
rick888
Anyone that sells software is printing money. You build one copy and then sell
it over and over.

